# I ->want<- diarrhea,which laxatives?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I was thinking of the stuff Poopea takes.Parrafin oil.How does it works?Forget about Zelnorm,senna,cascara sagara crappy stuff.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I heard about rhubarb pills.Joolie get out of the closet.







Alrigth,i took a bisocadyl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I assume paraffin works much like mineral oil. Makes stuff lubricated so it will slide out easy.http://www.therubins.com/health/laxatives.htm lists it with mineral oil and stool softeners.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks,i *need* lub.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

the closet spas? explain!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You said you was a rhubarb user.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Joolie,does the rhubarb help you to figth C?


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I used to use rhubarc and cascara with the miralax and it really helped now I am just using miralax and it helpI had the most delicious chocolate truffle last nightIt has been in my BM everytime I went todayIt was hearetbrtaking I hate that we can see what we have eaten in our stoolsKArenespecially truffles when you really want to have it back and start all over again even if it means you are going to be really sickSometimes something is so good you gotta have it even though you are gonna be sickKAren


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How long it take to works with Miralax?


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

sometimes my rhubarb works, but I have to take breaks or my body gets used to it, like now, I am so constipated. I took a get regualar tea (with senna in it) last night, didn't go, I just took 1200 mg of magnesium citrate. I am new to magnesium, and I think i read you aren't supposed to take over 1000 mg, but it hasn't been doing much anyway, so I feel a little desperate, hoping it will work. I am uncomfotably bloated.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think i will buy a enema seringue.It's too far up to be aspirated by suppository.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Spasman,The parafin oil is in the Parachoc. It is a lubricant laxative and contains NO bowel stimulant, therefore it works by gently lubricating and softening BM's. The luiquid parafin is at a concentrate of 50%.Parachoc contains no sugar, lactose or gluten. It is a mircle worker.Remember how I had that 4 week stint of really really bad C. Well this is what worked for me when nothing else would.I took a suppository every morning and night for three days whilst on 50mL of parachoc. On day four I started to feel better. So reduced it to one suppository every night with 40mL parachoc. now im down to 35mL parachoc every night with NO suppository. I have a normal BM every morning with no cramps, D, pain or side effects. But unfortunatley I am still just as bloated and gasy as ever before. Im trying to work on my diet to fix that. Hope it works for you!!!Poo Pea







PS. Im also now on a gluten, wheat and dairy free diet. Im hoping thats helping too. Also I know the feeling of wishing for a huge bout of D!! The realif is unreal.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I assume paraffin works much like mineral oil


They are one and the same


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I suffer with ibs~A so could i use that product?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

~i don't see any problem.In my case,fibers supplements ARE NOT my friend.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yes spasman i feel rhubarb did help me with c.. as my ibs is ok at the mo in not having to have rhubarb


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Spas, I wish I could send you some D and you send me some C. Would be nice if it worked like that.I try to hold it in, you try to push it out. We all are a mess somedaysTake careKat


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I took mineral oil.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

YUCKY







are you movin yet??


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I gaggled a little bit of oil few hours ago.I feel less heavy,it seems to moves in the small bowel a lil bit.I took 2 suppositories in a row to get rid of the yesterday stuff.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey spas,Are you on the parachoc, are you going to give it a go?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes i'm on mineral oil and apparently,it's the same thing.I can read on the bottle that it can be use for dry skin.Interesting,I wonder if it would lubricate the bowel through the skin.Poopea,how much do you take?How long to works?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

HERE THE LABEL:MINERAL OIL:


> quote:...-EMOLIENT:APPLY TO DRY OR IRRITATED AREAS AS NEEDED.


MY QUESTION IS:WHAT THEY MEAN BY EMOLIENT?THIS STUFF IS A STOOL SOFTNENER WHEN APPLY ON THE SKIN?


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Spas,I think your right that mineral oil is the same as parafin oil. But mineral oil isnt the same as Parachoc.Initially parachoc alone didnt work, so I used suppositories for 4 days as well. The suppos'ies work but unblocking what was there and the parachoc made sure what was comming was soft and bulk. Now i can just use the parachoc alone.Initially I used 60mL of parachoc every night, and now im down to 35mL - 45mL depending on the night.Best wishes.....Poo Pea


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't understand why they use at bed time.I can't sleep when there is too much action in my bowel.I think i will try 2 tablespoons around 3 oclock.What is the ingredient in parachoc Poopea?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually people's colon's are most active in the morning when they get up.Taking a laxative at bedtime sets up the timing so it is likely to make you go at the time you would be most like to go.I'm not sure adding a lubricant alone would make you intestines more active. Just make what they are doing easier to do.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well YEAH it reduce straining.I have to admit,i took some yesterday at 5pm.Maybe that's why it start to moves by 12PM.However i also took at 10 PM.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Kathleen is right about saying it sets it up for the morning, also another reason ppl take it at night is so it doesnt start working in the middle of the day and you find yourself stranded needing a toilet lol.You dont have to take it at night. You can take it when ever you want spas, when ever feels most comfortable for you. Are you still constipated? Have you been to the loo yet? Or do you just want a bout of D?Parachoc makes your BM's normal. Unless you took an overdose on it I seriously doubt it will give you D. Your best bet for D is a laxative with senna in it.Best WishesPoo Pea


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think i will try it at 10PM.2 tablespoons.I hope i will sleep well.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

GGRRrr!This oil works well however it is too irritating.I'm back to Dulcolax,better known as Bisocadyl.About 4 diarrheas today,WORKS FOR ME!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Lets _spread_ the good news.Hmmm Dulcolax.I could start a rock band called The D party.


----------



## 21757 (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by flux:
> 
> 
> > quote:I assume paraffin works much like mineral oil
> ...


Flux, You said all IBSers should be tested for bacterial overgrowth--I just brought this up with my GI/PCP and he all but laughed at me and told me its so rare and there's really no test available, blah, blah. Do you know of some specific tests that are used that maybe I can ask for? Or have you heard of people just trying antibiotics and seeing if it helps? Thanks.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think you should buy this book:http://www.anewibssolution.com/The theory of Dr.Pimentel on SIBO and IBS.


----------

